# American Composer Corner: William Perry



## BuddhaBandit

Perry is a living American composer from upstate New York. He is perhaps best known as a former composer-in-residence at MoMA in NYC and as the producer of a poetry series for PBS. During his tenure at MoMA, he produced many film scores for the museum's silent film collection, many using Copland-esque techniques.

I discovered Perry's music through as Naxos disc entitled "American Music for Cello and Orchestra", which had a recording of my favorite Schuman piece, A Song of Orpheus. Perry's Jamestown Concerto was the first work on the disc, and, while it is rather light, it has some very expressive passages.

I'll bet somebody on TC has heard some Perry, so let's hear about it if you have.

A visual aide:


----------



## Mirror Image

Wow, I never heard of William Perry. Thanks for this information about him.


----------



## BuddhaBandit

Mirror Image said:


> Wow, I never heard of William Perry. Thanks for this information about him.


He's good, MI. His music is fairly programmatic, so, if you like that stuff (which you might, considering how much you like the Sibelius tone poems), he's definitely one to check out. And if you're ever in New York City, stop by MoMA and check out some of his film scores.


----------

